# what is this instrument



## kanonathena (Jun 25, 2010)

at 0:49

I have heard this instrument in some movie soundtracks like The Matrix.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Can't access the link here but I bet it is a theremin or ondes martenot...........


----------



## kanonathena (Jun 25, 2010)

No, it's not. Try this video. The instrument in the beginning.






here is a picture

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...GTBQ&esq=4&page=1&ndsp=34&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:0


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

YouTube is blocked here (I am in China for the coming weeks), and that picture page only downloads partially, but looks a lot like an organ................


----------



## Botec (Jan 14, 2011)

A waterphone, I think.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Botec said:


> A waterphone, I think.


Yep, that'd be it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Seems ironic that a Tan Dun video would be blocked in China. The man has a lot of interesting ideas. I only wish his music lived up to them. Well, OK. I've only heard his Symphony 1997. Maybe that's not his best work.


----------



## kanonathena (Jun 25, 2010)

Try his Water passion after Saint Mathew, obviously his best work IMO, hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> Seems ironic that a Tan Dun video would be blocked in China. The man has a lot of interesting ideas. I only wish his music lived up to them. Well, OK. I've only heard his Symphony 1997. Maybe that's not his best work.


It's not selective: all of YouTube is blocked.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

It is one of several 'waterphones', created by Richard Waters especially for Tan Dun's _Water Concerto_.


----------

